# Recall



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Bailey is 10 months old and when off lead over the fields, will stay reasonably close unless he sees another dog. When this happens he will run at full speed to them, ignoring my shouts and whistles and will not come back. I then have to also run over (extremeley apologetically) and try and catch my dog, while the other owner simply calls his dog back and puts it on the lead.

Not only is it embarrassing, but it is also dangerous as he has run out to a road to follow another dog being walked (luckily a quiet country road). It's fair to say I have lost control of him in these situations and I'm worried that one day he will approach the wrong person and either him or me might get a kicking, or the other dog will attack him.

Can anyone please help? Is this just another age thing? He seems to think that eveyone is his friend and wants to play. I don't want to have to keep him on the lead the whole time.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Bailey sounds just like Milo though older. He thinks everyone wants to play at the park and has gotten some growls from dogs who dont like overly friendly pups. His recall is gold outwith these situations. Hope someone can help..


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi
As I'm not an owner yet I don't have any answers but there was this thread a few days ago which might help

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4375

Good luck x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Do lots and lots of recalls where you run and hide when you call the dog. There should be an element of doubt in your dogs mind that you may run off and leave them if they dont come when you call.

I use two different calls, come is a recall where they have to sit in front and "here" where they come near to me. Lots of calling the dog back, rewarding and sending them off again.

Try varying your route as if you always go the same way your dog knows where you will be so it can take off knowing where you are. If you vary the route and change direction frequently it keep them on their toes.

Make sure the reward you are using is something the dog would kill for and only use that treat for recalls to keep it high value and exciting. Chopped hotdog is something most dogs love.

When retraining my rescue collie I used a long line that initially I held the end of, then later let drag (ensuring the area was free of things it could get caught on to prevent her injuring her neck if it caught when she was running). As she got more reliable I shortened the line a little at a time until I stopped using it all together.

Its lots of repetitions and rewards. Try to avoid teaching the dog to igore you by just not calling it if you hit a situation where you know they wont come back. Wait until you are closer and have a chance of gaining control before you call them. Many dogs are taught by their owners that their name means head for the hills


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

double posted for some reason...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would put him back on a long line for now so he stops getting away with pleasing himself as the more he does it the harder the habit is to break. I prefer to use a long line with a harness rather than collar so less impact if he does run and hit the end of it.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

At the moment (14 weeks!) Hattie is VERY treat focused and will come just in case a treat is on offer. Unfortunatly she never knows if she will get one or not! She is due at puppy parties next week to socailaise with others which will hopefully overcome any anxiety around other dogs. Unfortunatly I had a bad experience when one of my terriers was savaged by an alsation rescue dog living nearby so we both have to work together. I am naturally cautious of unknown dogs I know this may transfer to Hattie but we will work on it together. When you have seen your dog grabbed around the chest and shaken to fracture her spine it takes a bit of getting over. Luckilly Daisy survived with 35 stitches and the alsations owner had a bill of £300. This was in 2006 so would be more like £500 now!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> At the moment (14 weeks!) Hattie is VERY treat focused and will come just in case a treat is on offer. Unfortunatly she never knows if she will get one or not! She is due at puppy parties next week to socailaise with others which will hopefully overcome any anxiety around other dogs. Unfortunatly I had a bad experience when one of my terriers was savaged by an alsation rescue dog living nearby so we both have to work together. I am naturally cautious of unknown dogs I know this may transfer to Hattie but we will work on it together. When you have seen your dog grabbed around the chest and shaken to fracture her spine it takes a bit of getting over. Luckilly Daisy survived with 35 stitches and the alsations owner had a bill of £300. This was in 2006 so would be more like £500 now!


Oh, that gave me goose pimples. I'm not surprised you're wary, you're being very brave!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow Sue how upsetting ,i would scared of other dogs also.

Buddy is the same i do lots of recall when out sometimes with treats some without ive also hid so he has to find me but as soon as he sees another dog thats it even if i try to run the other way he dosnt care he just stays with the dog so i always have to grab him and put his lead on and walk away,I just thought it was an age thing???


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Can I make a suggestion.....arrange with a friend to meet on a walk but stay apart. Then on arrangement one dog's is off the lead when (if you are unable to stop your dog running over do not worry at this stage)....allow him/her a few seconds and then start your efforts to recall *do not go and collect your dog* (if you do this you are I'm afraid re-enforcing that it was ok not to come back when called)

Stick with your effort's to recall you will *eventually prevail* and on your dog's return give loads of praise/treat's and permit further freedom and continue this until you are getting a good response to your recall and then swap over

This is a problem for the majority of dog owner's and the above method has worked for me on numerous occasions with different dog's

Mick


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

One benefit to having the two pups Mick 

Thats a method Im planning on using.


----------

